# Power-LED Blinken im Standby



## Mayday21 (25. August 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich mein Vista in den Standby schicke, dann blinkt meine Power-LED. 
Das hat mich gestört und ich hab nach einer Einstellung gesucht, die das deaktiviert hätte, aber nichts gefunden.
Dann - eines Tages, blinkte es plötzlich nicht mehr, nachdem ich im Standby war. Ich mich schon gefreut, aber auch gewundert. 
Ein paar Wochen später: es blinkte wieder!
Dann wieder nicht mehr, und aktuell nun wieder schon.

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, ob und wie man das aktivieren kann?

Board: Asus Maximus Formula.

Gruß, Mayday21


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. August 2008)

Kann man glaub ich nicht deaktivieren (du schriebst am Ende aktivieren) aber du kannst natürlich einfach die Power LED am Mainboard abziehen! Leider funktioniert sie dann garnicht mehr


----------



## aurionkratos (25. August 2008)

Jup, da sollte das Mainboard dran schuld sein. Und außer abziehen (s.o.) wirst du da nicht viel tun können.


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2008)

Du kannst ja nen Schalter zwischensetzen um die LED zu deaktivieren wenn du in Standby gehst.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du kannst ja nen Schalter zwischensetzen um die LED zu deaktivieren wenn du in Standby gehst.



Eine gute Idee! Einfach nen Schalter dranlöten und am Gehäuseäußeren Befestigen! So wie bei dir die Lampe im Zimmer


----------



## Player007 (26. August 2008)

Die blinkende LED hatte ich bisher nur bei einem alten ALDI PC, genauer gesagt der MD8000 

Evtl. hängt das mit einer BIOS Einstellung zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (26. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du kannst ja nen Schalter zwischensetzen um die LED zu deaktivieren wenn du in Standby gehst.



Ja entweder das, oder einfach abziehen....
Aber wer macht das, nur wegen einer blinkenden LED am stinknormalen PC ? 

Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass sie dann gar nicht mehr funktioniert, ist das die beste Lsg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2008)

Ist bei meinem PC auch so.
Wenn ich abschalte, ist sie aus.
Bei Stand by blinkt sie. Dabei ist es egal. Ob unter XP oder Vista.
Ist eben so.
Dass die plötzlich mal nicht merh geblinkt hat, ist mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## EGThunder (26. August 2008)

Die LED zeigt doch damit nur an das der PC immer noch läuft und nicht abgeschaltet ist. Ist also eine visuelle Anzeige für den Benutzer ob er aus ist oder nicht. Finde ich gar nicht schlecht so muss man nicht erst zum PC laufen. 

Aber ne Einstellung wirst du dafür im BIOS nicht finden.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

Genau so isses *Thunder rechtgeb*
das ist ein *Feature* und kein *Fehler*


----------



## killer89 (1. September 2008)

Leute, bei meinem Board kann man dieses Blinken afaik abstellen, ich weiß bloß grad nicht die Einstellung, wenn ich wieder @ home bin denk ich hoffentlich dran 

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (2. September 2008)

Eventuell gibts es auch Boards wo man das jumpern kann. Im Bios geht sowas eigentlich nicht.


----------



## killer89 (3. September 2008)

Hmm... k, war doch "Fehlalarm" ich meinte das gesehen zu haben... aber naja... jeder kann sich mal täuschen... 
Alternativ könnte man auch einfach einen anderen Standby-Modus wählen, beispielsweise den Ruhezustand, dauert zwar länger, aber blinkt nicht 

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (3. September 2008)

Und verbraucht weniger Strom


----------

